# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Orhun Anıtlarından Ayasofya'ya Erdoğan'ın Egemenlik Alametleri

## bozok

*Orhun Anıtlarından Ayasofya'ya Erdoğan'ın Egemenlik Alametleri*



Kitap okumayı sevmeyen Tayyip Erdoğan'ın tarih bilgisi sınırlıdır. Arkadaş sohbetlerinde dinlediklerinden ibaret olan bu sözel tarih bilgisi klişelerden ibarettir.

Geçenlerde Fener Rum Patrikhanesi ve Sümela Manastırı'nda yapılan ayinle ile ilgili bir tartışmada ettiği sözleri hatırlayın.

_"Ecdadımın burayla sorunu olmamış, benim niye olsun"_

Tayyip Erdoğan'ın ecdadının (Osmanlı'yı kastediyor tabiki) Fener Rum Patrikhanesi ile sorunu olmadığını iddia etmesi için ya tarih cahili olması , ya da bildiğimizden farklı bir ecdada sahip olması gerekir. *Tayyip Erdoğan'ın esas sorunu bilgi eksikliğinden öte, sürekli dinleyerek öğrenen insanlarda görülen, bildiği ile derinlemesine bağ kuramama sorunudur.* 

Bu yüzden Tayyip Erdoğan, Sümela Manastırı, Akdamar Kilisesi gibi mekanları dinsel bir ibadet mekanı olarak algılamakta ve bunun karşılığında Atina'ya cami için bastırabildikleri ile övünebilmektedirler.

*Halbuki bu tarihi mekanlar, dinsel ibadet mekanları değil; Türkiye üzerinde emelleri olan devletlerin egemenlik alametleridir.* Bu nedenle de; Sümela Manastırı'nda ayin yapmanın en hafif karşılığı Atina'da cami açmak değil, Batı Trakya'da Dr. Sadık Ahmet anıtı dikmektir.

Kendi ülkesindeki insanları CIA almanağı gibi; _"Türk'ü , Kürd'ü , Laz'ı , üerkez'i , Gürcü'sü, Arnavut'u ve aklınıza ne gelirse "_ şeklinde sıralamayı bilen ama Yunanistan'ı ziyaret edince oradaki Türklere asimile olun çağrısı yapan Tayyip Erdoğan bunu yapabilir mi?

Tabi ki hayır.

*üünkü o ülkenin ulu bir padişahı, dünyanın ise sade bir vatandaşı.* 

Akdamar kilisesine haç asılmadığı takdirde Ermenilerin ayini protesto edeceklerini duyurmasından sonra Akdamar'a haç asma onuru Türkiye'nin güya _"İslamcı"_ iktidarına nasip oldu.

Ermenilerin bu özgün şantaj yöntemini, Erdoğan'ın liderliğinde dünya müslümanlarının ABD'ye karşı kullandığını düşünün :

_"Sıfır noktasına hilal asılmadığı takdirde , New York'taki camide namaz kılmayacağız"_

denildiği takdirde ABD'nin tepkisi ne olurdu : _"Kılmazsan kılma, canıma minnet"_

Güya İslamcı Tayyip Erdoğan'ın tepkisi ne oldu : *"Sen Yeter ki ayin yap, istediğin haç olsun".* 

*Tayyip Erdoğan'ın bu tarz özgün şantaj yöntemlerine karşı zaafını duyan ülkeye akın etmeye başladı.* 

Son olarak bir grup ABD asıllı Yunanlı'nın Ayasofya'da ayin yapmak için yola çıktığı haberlere yansıdı.

Ayasofya'da bayram namazı bile kılınmasına izin veremeyen AKP hükümeti sizce Ayasofya'da ayin yaptırır mı?

Yaptırır. *Bu gidişle; Akdamar'a haç astıran AKP'ye Ayasofya'nın minarelerini bile yıkmak nasip olur.* 

üünkü Tayyip Erdoğan; dinsel sembol ile egemenlik sembolü arasındaki farkı kavrayabilme yetisine sahip değil.

O, *Akdamar'ın bir kilise değil,* Büyük Ermenistan idealinin sembollerinden olduğunu....

*Ayasofya'nın kilise değil*; Megalo İdea'nın mekkesi olduğunu....

*Patrikhane'nin bir kilise değil*, devlet içinde bir devlet olduğunu...

kavrayamaz. *Belagata dayalı siyasetin ustası olan Erdoğan'ın çapı, sembollere dayalı siyasetin sınırlarında tıkanır.*

O kadar ki; Türk tarihinin ve dolayısı ile "Turan"ın doğu ucunu işaret eden Orhun Anıtlarının yenilenmiş halinin açılışının yapılacağı gün Dağlıca Baskını nedeni ile Moğolistan'dan geri dönmek zorunda kalmasının arka planını bile düşünmediğine emin olabilirsiniz.

Halbuki ecdadını da , tarihini de ; *semboller üzerinden siyaset , ikonlar üzerinden terör yapan küresel güçleri de bilen bir Başbakan'ın* ;

_"Orhun Anıtları bir anıt değil, benim emperyal vizyonumun sembolü. Bu anıtların açılışını ülkenin başbakanın yapmasını kim istemedi de, "fazla açılırsa seni Anadolu'ya gerisin geri döndürürüz"__ mesajını verdi?"_

sorması gerekirdi.

Akdamar'a haçı asmanın, Sümela'da üzerinde Pontus haritası olan tişörtlülere ayin yaptırmanın ve nihayetinde Ayasofya'da ayin yaptırmanın ne anlama geldiğini bilen bir Başbakan bu sorunun cevabını bilirdi.

Fakat o Tayyip Erdoğan....

*Açık İstihbarat* 

*Ayasofya'da Ayin Yapmak İçin Yola üıkan Yunanlılarla İlgili Haber*

ABD'deki bir grup Yunan, Ayasofya'da ayin yapmak için Türkiye'ye geleceklerini duyurdu. Fener Rum Patrikhanesi eyleme karşı olduğunu duyurdu.

Kendilerini Yunan asıllı Amerikan vatandaşı olarak tanıtan 200 kişilik bir grup, 17 Eylül Cuma günü Ayasofya Müzesi'nde ayin yapacaklarını duyurdu.

Yunan-Amerikan Kültür Derneği başkanı Chris Spyrou başkanlığındaki grup Cuma günü Ayasofya'da ayin yapma hazırlığı içinde.

İpsala sınır kapısından İstanbul’a yol alması beklenen kafile, müze içine biletsiz giriş yaparak ayin düzenlemeye çalışacak.

Bu da mümkün olmazsa kafile müze dışında planladığı ayini gerçekleştirmeye çalışacak.

İstanbul Fener Rum Patrikhanesi, Türk makamlarına söz konusu eylemle ilgilerinin bulunmadığı bilgisini verdi.

Yunan Dışişleri Bakanı Dimitris Droutsas ise Patrikhane'nin görüşlerine saygı göstermesi gerektiğini söyledi.

Eylemin gerçekleşip gerçekleşmeyeceği henüz kesinlik kazanmış değil


*AüIK İSTİHBARAT* / 15 Eylül 2010

----------

